# [REQ]Germany suggestions



## mrphil (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi People,

I am heading for germany over Christmas and new year. Going to Leipzig, Dresden, Munich, Berlin and frankfurt.  Does anyone know of any photographic 'musts' i.e. locations that are an absolute must to visit and photograph.  Any suggestions much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 14, 2004)

Go down into the Obersalzburg area if you want to shoot some mountain pictures.  There is Rothemburg kinda between Munich and Frankfurt which is a midevil village that is still surrounded by the castle walls.

I never got up to Berlin but I've heard that it's phenominal.  Pretty much any town that you go to in Germany has awesome archetecture and the country over there is wonderful.  You may even want to get a photographic tour book and a map so you can pick out some places you'd like to see.

Have fun over there and let us see what you get when you get back.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Hobbes, I am loading up on slide film and have decided to pack less clothes in order to take my tripod. My poor girlfriend! Bring on the snow!!! Yay!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 18, 2004)

mrphil said:
			
		

> Thanks Hobbes, I am loading up on slide film and have decided to pack less clothes in order to take my tripod. My poor girlfriend! Bring on the snow!!! Yay!



Sounds like you're my kinda guy.


----------



## Lorilye (Jan 3, 2005)

Any of the castles along the Rhien river.  I was at Frankenstiens castle years ago but there wasn't much left of it.  If there is anything left that is good for pics.


----------

